
42 Books That Will Make You a Better Person, Described in One Sentence - rspivak
http://thoughtcatalog.com/ryan-holiday/2015/10/one-sentence-book-descriptions/
======
DrScump
Site _repeatedly rescans_ its spam/metric sites every second; I quit ten
seconds in.

